# Ride the Hurricane 1st Annual



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

Anybody here gonna do this? It's in August 1st and looks like fun 


http://www.portangeles.org/component/option,com_eventlist/Itemid,14/id,69/view,details/


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

I'd be up for that! As long as my schedule permits, I'm in.

Edit: actually, 6 AM is a bit early considering it takes 2.5+ hours to drive over there from where I live (Federal Way). I'll have to think about it, see if I can convince the wife to spend the night out that way. Sol Duc hot springs maybe (if it isn't too ghetto/touristy)??


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Too bad about the start time. Having to be at the start at 6 am means that I can't take the Coho from Victoria the same day. Plus I'm not keen about following a pace car down the mountain. 

My plan is to do the ride on 2 August, which is a Canadian holiday. Traffic should be reasonably light that day.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

It looks like you can start whenever you want.

I don't understand the "pilot car."


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I am signed up, but can't do it due to a torn right meniscus. The pilot car means it's a controlled decent. I think they want to avoid groups of riders bombing down the hill and colliding with fatsos (like me) still going up.


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

The ride description does say the "elite" riders leave first at 6 AM. Not that I consider myself elite in any way. Odd that they don't give the mileage and elevation gain.

Anyway, I'd love to do this ride some time (heck, ANY time!) but probably not as part of this particular organized ride. Too early and the pilot car thing, doesn't sound fun for the descent.

Edit: if anyone is interested in doing this on a weekday when the road won't be too busy, let me know! I'm not a real fast climber but I won't bonk out on ya either.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I like Hurricane Ridge a lot, have not had any problems with cars, though I daresay earplugs for the motorcycles are a good idea.

As far as this ride goes, it sounds fun, and $25 for park entry, a t-shirt, a bottle, and event fees is not bad, but that is just too dang early.

I'd love to ride it, sometime, though.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

MisterAngular said:


> The ride description does say the "elite" riders leave first at 6 AM. Not that I consider myself elite in any way. Odd that they don't give the mileage and elevation gain.
> 
> Anyway, I'd love to do this ride some time (heck, ANY time!) but probably not as part of this particular organized ride. Too early and the pilot car thing, doesn't sound fun for the descent.
> 
> Edit: if anyone is interested in doing this on a weekday when the road won't be too busy, let me know! I'm not a real fast climber but I won't bonk out on ya either.


It's really cool. The view at the top is great and the descent is fun. You do have to keep an eye out for the cars, but not any more than on some roads.


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

I've actually ridden up there once before in July of 2007, but I "cheated" in that we started at the Heart O' the Hills campground which is already at about 1800 feet elevation. 

And here's a *super dorky* pic to prove it... :blush2: 










Wasn't the most clear day, but some decent views on the way up such as Mt. Baker in the distance:










Good chance you'll see wildlife too!










This is looking across the Strait toward Victoria, BC.


----------

